# Overwhelmed Sump Pump?



## jeb6294 (Jan 12, 2018)

Guy on a motorcycle forum I'm on is having some issues with the house he just got.  Basement is getting water even though it has two sump pumps.  My first thought is that his house must be in a hole or something the way water is pouring in. Thoughts on what the problem is?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks like the gound water table is higher than the floor level of the basement and he's got positive head pressure pushing on the foundation/floor.  This would explain the "water bubbling in" at the interface between the sump well and the floor slab and also at the cold joint between the wall and floor.  If the sump were overwhelmed then the sump pit would be filled and water would be backing up from the pit as well.  The sump pits are necessarily floor drains and I suspect his basement slab doesn't slope to the pits so when water gets to the floor level it runs towards the low points in the center.  Has there been unusually high rainfalls or meting snow on his area that would cause the groundwater table to get higher than normal?  Looks like the the pumps are working to keep a sinking ship afloat and are just recirculating water until the ground water level recedes below slab level.

I'd say those sumps are working to full capacity.  If he loses power he'll sure see some water in there.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 12, 2018)

One thing that stood out to me is the way all the water is coming in, but there's barely a trickle coming in from the actual foundation drains...I'm assuming the corrugated pipes coming in to the sump are the foundation drains.  It also looks like someone already drilled holes in the sump at some point.

They just moved in to the house 2 weeks ago so I stole the picture he posted.  It clearly doesn't appear to be draining towards the house so my first guess is that his foundation drains are shot and the water pressure is building up and around the sump is the only way out.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 12, 2018)

if he's truly got french drains around the perimeter then they could be clogged.  There is clearly a positive head pressure at the first sump causing the water to "bubble in" at the interface between the floor slab and the sump.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2018)

that looks like that may be one of those situations where the sides of the house need to be dug up and new French drains and stone installed. sucks. How old is the house?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 12, 2018)

Where is it?  Is snow like that typical or is this an anomaly.


----------

